# Can Anyone Identify this Shower Door Pivot Bolt?



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I was trying to fix the shower door and I broke the damn bolt!  Just too much strength in my arms!  

Anyway, I can' find a manufacturer's name on the shower enclosure. Its a swinging door (not sliding) that pivots on two identical bolts. Below is the one that's not broke that I pulled off the top of the door, but the one on the bottom that broke is identical.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

If you look at the bottom photo--that's the way it would look if it was in the groove on the door--that top part goes into an opening in the groove and then slides down the groove.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

The following photos are how it works:

The channel that it fits into (on the bottom and top of door on the hinged side)


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Here is as it is inserted into the channel:


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

And here it is in the channel:


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

It also has a plastic glide that you put on it so the it moves nicely rather than metal on metal:


----------



## KMW (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Mulder, I'm thinking it's probably a standard fitting any plumbers store would be able to help with, question is, how old is the shower, most would have some kind of manufacturers mark somewhere even if it's just a sticker but as you said yours has none
Other than this, I'm a painter not a plumber, how would I know? 
Hows the paintwork in the room?


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

you spend $2K on your computer and won't spring for a new shower door, and you call yourself a lawyer


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

He doesn't say that it's his shower either Tape mate does he?
Wolfey reminds the ladies of that fact.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

True WolfMate! I guess his wife would ask questions if she saw a shower door charged on the Visa and they only have a curtain.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Tapeuup said:


> True WolfMate! I guess his wife would ask questions if she saw a shower door charged on the Visa and they only have a curtain.


Exactlty--and moonmist doesn't have the money to buy a new door!


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

ohhh shower pics online!  

just kidding


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Why don't you just make one? All you need to do is find a bolt the same or slightly larger than the broken one then grind down the threads above the nut Just be sure to run the nut onto the bolt before you grind down the threads, then remove it after grinding to realighn the remaining threads. If you need a brass bolt and the plumbing supplier does not have one, go to an electrical distributor.

Oh, by the way, if the head on the replacement bolt is too small just use a fender washer.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Tapeuup said:


> you spend $2K on your computer and won't spring for a new shower door, and you call yourself a lawyer


Maybe he's just not a lazy lawyer tapedup


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Bet it's not the first time he has had to make a bolt for the door, either...?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Looks just like the one at my days house and it was build I think in 1971.

From the picture it does not look broken but I take you word on it that you broke it.

Just go to some plumber shop in town. Some older shops may be the best too because they may have them still around. 

Have you looked all over the shower for a sticker. I think dad had one inside at the bottom that is a clear sticker with the writing on it but after all these years you can not read it now.
But get a stainless steel bolt and do some work on it and grining and you should be able to make one.


----------



## KMW (Apr 1, 2004)

anybody'd think poor Mulder had a reputation with some of these comments


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I say


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Gabriel said:


> Maybe he's just not a lazy lawyer tapedup


Yeah right Gab! if making love was work to a lawyer they would hire someone else to do it


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)




----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

kilowatt1 said:


> Why don't you just make one? All you need to do is find a bolt the same or slightly larger than the broken one then grind down the threads above the nut Just be sure to run the nut onto the bolt before you grind down the threads, then remove it after grinding to realighn the remaining threads. If you need a brass bolt and the plumbing supplier does not have one, go to an electrical distributor.
> 
> Oh, by the way, if the head on the replacement bolt is too small just use a fender washer.


What about the other end? Its not just a standard bolt--its a different size head on the end to fit that groove and I also don't have the lock part either. I'm sure if I could probably look around and if I tried hard enough fashion something that would work, but that's a lot of effort and a last resort.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

hewee said:


> Looks just like the one at my days house and it was build I think in 1971.
> 
> From the picture it does not look broken but I take you word on it that you broke it.
> .


It ain't broke--that's a picture of the one from the other end--there are two identical ones on each end of the shower. The other one is still stuck in the groove--I broke the bolt trying to loose in it up--it was the end on the bottom and I believe it was probably weakened by corrosion from always being wet. I have yet to remove that because I am waiting to see what happens. If I get a whole new part, I'll just drill the thing out of there. If I can't get a new part, I am going to try and salvage the threaded clip part that clamps against the groove because that would be the hardest to replace. As noted, I could probably make something (I have bench grinder--absolutely necessary tool in any workshop) that would work--in fact I know I can if i can salvage that clip piece with the threads. But I don't want to go through painstaikingly trying to get the broken bolt out of it if I don't have to. I can get it out in about a minute or two by just drilling using a larger drill bit and cracking that clam piece right in half. Otherwise, I have to drill a small hole into the bolt and try to unscrew it to get it loose enough to pull out.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Just take the good one into a hardware store, heck, even a home depot or revy, and talk to someone there, tell them the problem, show them what you need, and I'm sure they'll be able to find something that will work. It may not be exactly the same, but it'll work. That's what they do, it's their job


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

whew-I thought this was going to be a joke about the Duke rape alogations based on the title of the thread posted by a lawyer


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The broken part down inside the track I know you can't get out or can you. Darn it has been a long time but I was there helping when we took out all the shower door and the side panel and frame when he put in a newer shower panels on the walls. But putting the shower door frame etc back I think the part of the bottom frame between the frame where the door goes will come off. There were screws on the inside I think so you can adjust how high or low it sets so when you close the door the rubber part at the bottom of the door lines uo right. If everything is nice and sguare then it line up ok but it the walls are out of plum then you make you adjustment putting in the glass panel and that other part in the door opening.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Mulder...how exactly is the other bolt broken? Got a pic? Maybe if you can't find a replacement, you can find someone who can weld it back together?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Gibble said:


> Mulder...how exactly is the other bolt broken? Got a pic? Maybe if you can't find a replacement, you can find someone who can weld it back together?


Its broken just like the way you break a screw in a piece of wood--the head and part of the stem comes of flush with the wood--here the sten broke off flush with the bolt. I'll take a pic of it when I get home.

I actually called the builder of our home who put me in touch with the sub-contractor for the shower enclosures on the job and they have that part and are sending me replacements. I'm going to wait and see if they actually send me what I need!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great  Hope you get the part soon and the right one too.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

that's a pretty unusual setup mulder...send your pics to these guys
http://www.replacement-hardware.com/door.htm


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Ok--received the parts today from the manufacturer (didn't get charged) and it was better than expected (see below). You will note they sent two different sized washers--one of the problems is the door isn't exactly square so the smaller washer just barely gives enough clearance at the bottom--so what I did was used the bigger washer and grind it down some because it was too big, but now there is plenty of clearance and the door is working fine. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow you really got a great deal there and now have things all working again.


----------



## machart (May 24, 2007)

I need the same parts....what is the name of the company? Can you help?


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

machart said:


> I need the same parts....what is the name of the company? Can you help?


the thread starter no longer posts here, machart....i contacted him today, tho, and he says he got in touch with the builder of his development who sent him the parts.....

best he could do

welcome to tsg, btw


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

machart said:


> I need the same parts....what is the name of the company? Can you help?


check your PM


----------

